# DCC Converting made easy



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

Every wondered how to convert a loco to DCC, We've made two videos that explain all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMnY_5ORxT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOtHAFfLsfM

Hope you enjoy them


----------

